# eCigs Lonely Hearts :)



## wondergryphon

Thought we needed a place to perhaps identify fellow vapers we see in traffic, across the road etc... 

----------------------
Rondebosch: I was driving behind a silver Alfa Romeo. You were wearing glasses and blowing clouds out your window.
----------------------

----------------------
I used to work at the Woodstock Exchange in Cape Town, and our office had a balcony... Across the way, a guy used to occasionally vape on his balcony - directly opposite ours and we'd give each other a nod/wave
----------------------

Sound familiar to anyone here?

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stosta

Awesome thread!!!!

I went to JHB on the 9th of January, saw someone vaping as they were walking into the 10 pin bowling at Monte Casino at about 2pm. Really wanted to go ask him what his ECIGSSA handle was!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cave Johnson

Great thread.

Dec 30th 2015, I saw you at the JHB Lion Park (Near Fourways/Lanseria) by the cubs.
Think it was a Sig mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouder

Can't we have eciggssa.co.za stickers made for our cars? Don't know if all will go for this, just a suggestion.. something smallish? @Silver ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## blujeenz

Thought this thread was for Vaper Dating, maybe something more descriptive like Vaper Spotted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 8


----------



## Stosta

Clouder said:


> Can't we have eciggssa.co.za stickers made for our cars? Don't know if all will go for this, just a suggestion.. something smallish? @Silver ?


A STICKER ON MY CAR?!?!! You must be mad!!!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Kalashnikov

Clouder said:


> Can't we have eciggssa.co.za stickers made for our cars? Don't know if all will go for this, just a suggestion.. something smallish? @Silver ?



Ecigsa stickers should add about an extra 15kw.

Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Nightwalker

Well stickers kinda I good idea. Promote vaping in SA. Hard not to spot a Vaper though. Clouds with no stink


----------



## sneakydino

Stosta said:


> Awesome thread!!!!
> 
> I went to JHB on the 9th of January, saw someone vaping as they were walking into the 10 pin bowling at Monte Casino at about 2pm. Really wanted to go ask him what his ECIGSSA handle was!



Was totally there at that exact time bru..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

sneakydino said:


> Was totally there at that exact time bru..


Taking the wife to Swan Lake?


----------



## wiesbang

blujeenz said:


> Thought this thread was for Vaper Dating, maybe something more descriptive like Vaper Spotted.


I was thinking the exact same thing when i saw the name.
Though to come see which eligible bachelors there are to choose from

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Wash

I got onto the R21 at the Nelmapius offramp (near Irene Mall) early last week (don't remember the exact date as I do this every morning) at about 06h30-ish behind a grey VW Polo. An Indian gentlemen pushing clouds out the driver side window...


----------



## Silver

Clouder said:


> Can't we have eciggssa.co.za stickers made for our cars? Don't know if all will go for this, just a suggestion.. something smallish? @Silver ?



We have such stickers @Clouder ! Thanks for bringing it up. 




They are lovely. Shown with the famous blue screwdriver for size  quite small. 

VK and some of the vendors have them. But we will try distribute more of them out. 

Certainly will be some at the upcoming ECIGSSA Vape Meet in JHB

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Wyvern

Silver said:


> We have such stickers @Clouder ! Thanks for bringing it up.
> 
> View attachment 43599
> 
> 
> They are lovely. Shown with the famous blue screwdriver for size  quite small.
> 
> VK and some of the vendors have them. But we will try distribute more of them out.
> 
> Certainly will be some at the upcoming ECIGSSA Vape Meet in JHB


Can we maybe arrange that you send some of them to me, for the next cape town meet?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Wyvern said:


> Can we maybe arrange that you send some of them to me, for the next cape town meet?



Hi @Wyvern 

Will be in touch

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

I thought this thread was for vapeaffairs

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Metal Liz

what a great idea for a thread, i'm forever spotting vapers in the passing traffic, will now take better note of them hahaha

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cave Johnson

I spotted you this morning at 5:50am on the M1 north near Xavier off-ramp driving a white Nissan Qashqai blowing clouds for days out the window.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kevkev

Cave Johnson said:


> I spotted you this morning at 5:50am on the M1 north near Xavier off-ramp driving a white Nissan Qashqai blowing clouds for days out the window.



Guilty as charged

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Cave Johnson

kevkev said:


> Guilty as charged



HAHA that was quick!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kevkev

Spotted you yesterday afternoon at 16h00 in a Champagne coloured Toyota Fortuner on the M1 South close to Killarney chucking the clouds.


----------



## cam

fun idea.. so who drives the old golf cant remember color on William Nichol with the white sx200 and the silver tv4. we exchanged a few clouds about 10 days ago when i was in jhb.


----------



## Wash

Possible (never saw the PVD, but plenty clouds!):
07h15
Greenstone direction Longmeadow - waiting at that stupid crossing.
Silver Polo Vivo GT
Temporary (paper) plate back window top left side.
Orange shirt.
Bald head.
Great big bushy beard!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## soofee

Cape Town, sitting by UWC's robots..through the all the clouds ive accumulated in my bakkie i see a silver vw polo gti infront of with vapors coming out...i roll down my window and hoot, as the guy looks to the back i put my rx out of the window like the scene from titanic and he does the same. Vaping toughts were shared during that split second telepathically. Until we meet again little polo man

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos

soofee said:


> Cape Town, sitting by UWC's robots..through the all the clouds ive accumulated in my bakkie i see a silver vw polo gti infront of with vapors coming out...i roll down my window and hoot, as the guy looks to the back i put my rx out of the window like the scene from titanic and he does the same. Vaping toughts were shared during that split second telepathically. Until we meet again little polo man


That was an epic post.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## soofee

@Christos maybe i shoul write a book titled "Memoirs of a vaper® "

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Like eliquid through the RTA, so to, are the days of @soofee 's life...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## NnoS

Red Polo, Main Rd Claremont across Stadium on main at around 9am yesterday (or day before) morning. Either the insides were on fire or someone was vaping through a slit through tinted windows.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Stosta said:


> A STICKER ON MY CAR?!?!! You must be mad!!!



I was about to post that exact line! hahahaha
I have serious OCD about stickers on a car. Not even the dealer sticker where I bought it was allowed.
I told them if I find one sticker on the car or a window, the deal's off.
I hate stickers on a car with a passion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Marzuq

awesome thread. just caught. cape town vapers your pics will be taken and posted here. so make them clouds worthwhile

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

I see @wondergryphon has not been on since 25 Jan

I propose we change the title of this thread to "*Vapers spotted in traffic!*"

@wondergryphon - are you comfortable with that? Will wait for you.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Disagree 2


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> I see @wondergryphon has not been on since 25 Jan
> 
> I propose we change the title of this thread to "*Vapers spotted in traffic!*"
> 
> @wondergryphon - are you comfortable with that? Will wait for you.


But it's not for only traffic (just mostly). How about "I'm Secretly Watching You #Creepy" Hahaha!

EDIT - Also, I hope the "Disagree" rating has no negative conotations to it!


----------



## Silver

Stosta said:


> But it's not for only traffic (just mostly). How about "I'm Secretly Watching You #Creepy" Hahaha!
> 
> EDIT - Also, I hope the "Disagree" rating has no negative conotations to it!



No problem @Stosta - I don't mind if people disagree - as long as they have good reason to 

I just think this thread that @wondergryphon started is really cool and I don't think the title is descriptive enough. I think if it is changed to something (mine was just a suggestion) then it will get more traction.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Cave Johnson

I think this is a great thread but we should change the title to be more descriptive. 
Even though traffic will be where most of us see each other, the title shouldn't be that only.
Maybe something like "I saw your cloud", "Vaper spotted" etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> No problem @Stosta - I don't mind if people disagree - as long as they have good reason to
> 
> I just think this thread that @wondergryphon started is really cool and I don't think the title is descriptive enough. I think if it is changed to something (mine was just a suggestion) then it will get more traction.


Now that I agree with!!! How about, "I'm Watching You... Yeeessssssssss...."


----------



## Andre

I love the title as is. It is catchy and easily searchable. We have had a few threads in the past on this. This one is the first one making some headway imo.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> I love the title as is. It is catchy and easily searchable. We have had a few threads in the past on this. This one is the first one making some headway imo.



Ok thanks for the feedback @Andre

You make a good point that it's catchy. I agree on that

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> Ok thanks for the feedback @Andre
> 
> You make a good point that it's catchy. I agree on that
> 
> View attachment 44885


Or at this point we could call it, "what do we call this thread".

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Ok thanks for the feedback @Andre
> 
> You make a good point that it's catchy. I agree on that
> 
> View attachment 44885


Of course I had to jump at the rare opportunity to use the disagree button on you for a change as well!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MikeVape

Silver said:


> I see @wondergryphon has not been on since 25 Jan
> 
> I propose we change the title of this thread to "*Vapers spotted in traffic!*"
> 
> @wondergryphon - are you comfortable with that? Will wait for you.



How about.... Vape Spotters

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## wiesbang

This morning spotted a guy in an oldish gold merc puffing away as he turned into Bill Bezuidenhout ave in Bellville


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Of course I had to jump at the rare opportunity to use the disagree button on you for a change as well!



Lol @Andre - classic!

From now on, we can remember that *"lonely hearts" *implies *spotting other vapers' clouds in traffic* - with *split second telepathy *as @soofee described so wonderfully.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Pixstar

Silver said:


> Ok thanks for the feedback @Andre
> 
> You make a good point that it's catchy. I agree on that
> 
> View attachment 44885

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq

a nice name would be CLOUD SPOTTER seeing that is what we use to spot a vaper

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## n00b13

Marzuq said:


> a nice name would be CLOUD SPOTTER seeing that is what we use to spot a vaper


Can we then call it the C-Spot for short? I mean we do derive some inexplicable pleasure from this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 11


----------



## Marzuq

n00b13 said:


> Can we then call it the C-Spot for short? I mean we do derive some inexplicable pleasure from this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




no comment


----------



## Greyz



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## n00b13

Marzuq said:


> no comment


Just having some fun, your suggestion was certainly the best so far in my opinion


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## method1

kevkev said:


> Spotted you yesterday afternoon at 16h00 in a Champagne coloured Toyota Fortuner on the M1 South close to Killarney chucking the clouds.



could have been me..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Rodriguez concert at the Dome on Friday 29th, saw a group of vapers in the bear garden, Using twisp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Ya I only ever see Twisp users.

I think I've seen one person using, what looked like a iStick 50 or 100 and a subtank.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Pixstar

kimbo said:


> Rodriguez concert at the Dome on Friday 29th, saw a group of vapers in the bear garden, Using twisp


Rodriguez, what a legend!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## BuzzGlo

rogue zombie said:


> Ya I only ever see Twisp users.
> 
> I think I've seen one person using, what looked like a iStick 50 or 100 and a subtank.



Same here, always the with the twisps.


----------



## Rob Fisher

I spotted a lot of clouds at our fishing club meeting tonight... 5 REO's and plenty of other devices as well... I have converted nearly all the smokers to vapers... however there appeared to be a lot of fresh meat tonight as we had about 8 new members and 6 of them are stinkies! My work continues!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Mogwai79

How can I get a Esigssa sticker. We have a VK Agent in Kimberley and a Twisp store.That's about it.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mogwai79 said:


> How can I get a Esigssa sticker. We have a VK Agent in Kimberley and a Twisp store.That's about it.



I always get one with my vape mail from Vape King! Not sure which other Vendors include them in their packages!


----------



## Quentin

Wash said:


> I got onto the R21 at the Nelmapius offramp (near Irene Mall) early last week (don't remember the exact date as I do this every morning) at about 06h30-ish behind a grey VW Polo. An Indian gentlemen pushing clouds out the driver side window...


Hi @Wash are you sure it was an Indian gentleman? I use that offramp as I live in the area and also drive a vw polo as described. Generally blowing clouds out the window! 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wash

Only saw the car from behind. Might be that the windows were tinted or my eyesight is really bad... Hehe! It DID have a passenger alongside the driver if that makes it easier... 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Mogwai79 said:


> How can I get a Esigssa sticker. We have a VK Agent in Kimberley and a Twisp store.That's about it.



Hi @Mogwai79 

We are looking at options to get more stickers printed and then get them to the various vendors. Just bear with us. We have a lot on our plate right now... 

In the meantime, perhaps ask your VK agent to ask VK in JHB to send a sticker down - maybe they can - I know they have some left, but they may have run out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Spotted a fellow vaper this morning in a bottle green city golf , car was hot boxed.
Just up on top of bassonia mountain at about 7:20 am.
Vape on....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro

I've only seen 2 vapers in the wild.

Once at Grey Owl center in centurion. He was rocking what looked like a ipvd4 and tfv4. I was still brand spanking new to vaping so I just passed and gawked at his amazing(for me at the time) setup.

Second time was in traffic in front of Super Sport park. Gray/Silver golf behind me was belting clouds. 
I responded with some clouds of my own and raised my mod in brotherhood. 
No response

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos

Clouds4Days said:


> Spotted a fellow vaper this morning in a bottle green city golf , car was hot boxed.
> Just up on top of bassonia mountain at about 7:20 am.
> Vape on....


Are you sure those weren't Nigerians?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Clouds4Days

Christos said:


> Are you sure those weren't Nigerians?



Hahahaha no I highly doubt it, rosettenville would be another story. Hahahaha

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marius Combrink

Spotted a white Polo GTI this morning at 06:30am just before William Nicol on the N1 North chucking clouds out the window.
Think the badge said "Dane" number plate ended ** ** RV GP


----------



## Pixstar

Clouds4Days said:


> Spotted a fellow vaper this morning in a bottle green city golf , car was hot boxed.
> Just up on top of bassonia mountain at about 7:20 am.
> Vape on....


I've noticed this forum has quite a few Southerners. There was a time when there was no cloud cover over our beautiful koppies and hills...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## wiesbang

In CPT
This morning on the N1 inbound saw a silver sedan reg starts with CR gooing dem clouds. Was a couple cars behind you after you passed the broken truck by Plattekloof

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cave Johnson

I saw you on Friday night at Tarlton Raceway.
On the stands on the right hand side.


----------



## Neal

Met very nice couple vaping in bar at OR Tambo in Dec. You were both running white sub box minis with sticker kits and heading to Thailand via Dubai, and I alerted you to perils of vape gear and Dubai. Recommended forum to you, if you joined would be cool to know how you fared with your gear, and just to say Howzit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola

I was at the Audi Center in Sandton today between 12-1.. One of the sales guy was armed with what looked like an iJust 2 kit..


----------



## wondergryphon

Silver said:


> I see @wondergryphon has not been on since 25 Jan
> 
> I propose we change the title of this thread to "*Vapers spotted in traffic!*"
> 
> @wondergryphon - are you comfortable with that? Will wait for you.




Haha, ya of course  go for it. Obviously not meant to be a stalker thread, so feel free to change the title accordingly


----------



## wondergryphon

Stosta said:


> Now that I agree with!!! How about, "I'm Watching You... Yeeessssssssss...."



"It puts the lotion on the skin"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marius Combrink

White ford KA spotted this morning around 06:35am just after William Nicol. Looked like an ego 1 or so


----------



## mAlice

Kempton Park, Last week sometime (Monday-Wednesday ish)

Silver Audi A3 (Around 2003-6 Model) coming out of longmeadow driving straight across to greenstone mall. Looked like quite a young lad, around 20-24 years old. You were rocking what looked like a Sig 150W (Bright blue mod sleeve) and some kind of brushed steel (might have been black) Atty. I wanted to hoot and say hello but I thought you might think I am trying to fight... you never know in this area

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ChrisFJS

I saw someone holding a mod driving up Barbara avenue in glenvista, jhb south in like a champagney colour opel corsa.
It was today just after 1pm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY

There are many people at my office in Samrand that vape, not sure what mods though - but they look beast and make nice big clouds. Also another colleague told me they were potentially talking about DIY , that put a smile on my face. If I see them again, I will go and find out what they vaping and report back


----------



## Deezo

this is like a neighborhood watch group , but for vapers xD

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kevkev

Saw you this morning at 08h30 in a dark green VW City Sport at the double decker section on the M1 north, big beard and big clouds!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BuzzGlo

Silver Polo 1.6, smoking up the traffic on 5th ave linden randburg. Nice one, I was behind you.


----------



## Roxy

Saw 2 gents in the smoking section of Silver Birch at Lifestyle in Randburg vaping on some awesome looking mods. My eVic Mini felt small in comparison


----------



## NewOobY

Roxy said:


> Saw 2 gents in the smoking section of Silver Birch at Lifestyle in Randburg vaping on some awesome looking mods. My eVic Mini felt small in comparison



dynamite comes in small packages  My eVic mini will never get a "small mod complex" , I won't allow it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cave Johnson

Spotted you puffing away yesterday around midday at stefs circle between Parkview and Rosebank driving a white 1 series coupe.


----------



## MikeVape

Saw you at Torque it campus.... 
I had my Releaux Rx200 with OBS Crius. 
You had custard and coconut..... 
Overheard....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mAlice

Yesterday around 3PM. White polo vivo, caucasian gentleman with a white shirt, spectacles and something that looked like and iJust2 kit. You were driving from Jakaranda avenue onto Hendrik Verwoed drive, Centurion

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Friday afternoon CT heading to Vape Cartel opening... Little white ford with two fat guys blowing huge clouds...

Oh that was me and @Paulie!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 15


----------



## ShaneW

cam said:


> fun idea.. so who drives the old golf cant remember color on William Nichol with the white sx200 and the silver tv4. we exchanged a few clouds about 10 days ago when i was in jhb.



Love the way you remember the colour of the mod and tank but not the car  such a vaper

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## cam

Ha Ha i know almost like the clouds prevented my usually very observant master tracker brain from picking up any further detail.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola

Friend posted these on facebook.. Had to explain it's just vaper things...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Wash

Edenvale today.
Around 16h10. 
Bald, bearded chap in a champagne colored Polo Vivo. 
GP plates starting with DS 88...

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marius Combrink

white Toyota Tazz clouding away spoted on rivonia offramp this morning at about 06:30am.


----------



## Schnappie

Still think this thread needs a change of name lol.

Spotted and acknowledged you yesterday dark green vw golf behind me on delmas-pta road and then left up de villabois all the way past woodlands around 11am I think. Female vaper couldnt properly ID tank and mod from rear view mirror.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## korn1

Blonde girl in black peugot m1 towards roodepoort I think.


----------



## Stosta

korn1 said:


> Blonde girl in black peugot m1 towards roodepoort I think.


Was she vaping? Or just reporting the spotting of a hot chick?!

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## korn1

Stosta said:


> Was she vaping? Or just reporting the spotting of a hot chick?!



At first it was hot girl spotting but then saw her vape

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Marius Combrink

@kimbo is that you?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo

Marius Combrink said:


> @kimbo is that you?
> View attachment 47318


lol i must get a sticker like that


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Yesterday, Engen One Stop in Somerset West. Big grey beard, burgundy SUV. I almost wobbled over to share a tank but you looked a bit busy reading a newspaper or similar


----------



## stevie g

I've been trying to make this thread blowing clouds on gordon off ramp in jhb sadly no one has spotted me yet

Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Sprint said:


> I've been trying to make this thread blowing clouds on gordon off ramp in jhb sadly no one has spotted me yet


LOL... I mostly travel N1 and N2. Life on the road eh. Got pulled over by a cop or two though. Gets a little hairy once you hit the styx lmfao


----------



## Keyaam

Can someone change the thread name. I keep skipping it as the title sounds a bit too emotional. 

Anyways i got a scolding from law enforcement recently. Told me the clouds are a traffic hazard


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Wash

White Nissan Juke
08h05 on 9 March
Turning towards Greenstone shopping centre 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Keyaam said:


> Can someone change the thread name. I keep skipping it as the title sounds a bit too emotional.
> 
> Anyways i got a scolding from law enforcement recently. Told me the clouds are a traffic hazard
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi @Keyaam
The discussion around potential renaming of this thread took place quite a while ago - just check out from the beginning. We decided to leave it as is.

On the point of making big clouds while driving - the law enforcement was right in what they said to you. Vaping while driving can be a major distraction. Just be very careful.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Agreed with @Silver ... @Keyaam I almost caused me and a friend to go off the road. It was closer than comfort would allow. Ended with a super stern warning. If I was driving I could have been charged.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cespian

Spotted a really great looking dude vaping on what appeared to be a black noisy cricket and black velocity RDA at Woodsto.... oh wait that was me looking in the mirror.




 I never see anyone because I travel 3kms between work and home.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12 | Can relate 1


----------



## wiesbang

Cespian said:


> Spotted a really great looking dude vaping on what appeared to be a black noisy cricket and black velocity RDA at Woodsto.... oh wait that was me looking in the mirror.
> 
> View attachment 47661
> 
> 
> I never see anyone because I travel 3kms between work and home.


I saw you twice at Spar parking in Searle street

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Stosta

wiesbang said:


> I saw you twice at Spar parking in Searle street


You saw the good looking guy with a noisy cricket?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Cave Johnson

@Sprint I'm on Gordan everyday. What times are usually there?


----------



## Michael the Vapor

I thought the good looking guy with the cricket was me? Hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cespian

wiesbang said:


> I saw you twice at Spar parking in Searle street



Haha true that!


----------



## Cespian

Michael Hockey said:


> I thought the good looking guy with the cricket was me? Hahaha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I agree with you. I dont know if I'm good looking because my beard has hidden my face for the past few years!


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Lol @Cespian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g

@Cave Johnson around 5:30pm


----------



## Cave Johnson

@Sprint I'm only leaving work around then. Will keep an eye out if I'm ever earlier


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Stosta said:


> You saw the good looking guy with a noisy cricket?


Whats this? No I travel with an Eiffel mech mods stay at home. Muahahahahaha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos

Spotted you at mcdonalds columbine Sunday night round 7pm. Looked like a mpv mod blowing small clouds in the parking lot. Responded with a huge cloud out my window but I don't think you notice.


----------



## Pindyman

Cape town civic centre on the smoking balcony Monday morning at about 10ish. Rocking that ijust2 and looked like u were explaining to the lady next to u the benefits of it


----------



## Wash

Must be a vaping convention at the airport this morning... Can't see for shite for all the clouds... 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kevkev

Lady spotted this morning getting onto the M1 from Main Reef side, driving a metallic blue i10, I gave way so that you could make the turn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cave Johnson

Spotted you at Jimmy's Emmarentia on Friday afternoon (approx 2:30pm) with what looked like one of the smaller iSticks.


----------



## Wash

Grey suzuki jimny
Elarduspark 
06h43


Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## mAlice

Lady in a white polo(new shape) rocking an iJust 2 kit. N1 north between New Road and Oliefantsfontein (midrand JHB) yesterday around 16:15

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan

Is it just me or are there a lot of vapers driving polos?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

shaunnadan said:


> Is it just me or are there a lot of vapers driving polos?


LMAO

It must be a vaping thing.

Allthough in all seriousness i think there are just more polo's on the road so statistically you would find in any population that the guys driving polos would be a majority

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

BioHAZarD said:


> LMAO
> 
> It must be a vaping thing.
> 
> Allthough in all seriousness i think there are just more polo's on the road so statistically you would find in any population that the guys driving polos would be a majority
> 
> Sent from my Note 4


Totally right. 
NEW CAR SALES JAN 2016:

VW Polo Vivo - 3287
VW Polo - 2336
Toyota Corolla - 1970
And Polo is top of the pop's in used cars as well:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skola

No wonder I can't find myself a decent Golf 6... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cave Johnson

Spotted you this morning at 6am in Montgomery Park at the robots of John Adamson and 5th street near the Engen Garage puffing clouds out the window of your Corolla.


----------



## Wash

Spotted a black Corsa Lite (old model) chucking clouds opposite Greenstone Mall at about 07h25.


----------



## Cruzz_33

Spotted young female with a RX 200 at Northmead Square in Benoni at 13:30 yesterday


----------



## theyettie

I saw you almost a year ago at Retail Crossing in Honeydew. I was really battling to keep on "twisping". I went there with my wife and saw you sitting outside a coffee shop chucking a cloud and thought to myself "there's not a snowball's chance in hell that that came out of a twisp". Seeing you chuck that cloud got me on the internet searching for better vaping equipment as at that stage I was completely oblivious to the fact that there was more to vaping than those pen style devices.

You made me discover a whole new world bro.

I don't know who you are, but I thank you from the bottom of my heart!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## theyettie

Just exchanged a cloud or 2 with you in Fairland. You're in a Silver Mazda MX5. Tip of the hat to you sir.


----------



## PrinceVlad

Anyone driving into Pretoria on Botha Avenue in the morning? And I saw a guy in our estate with a Land Rover Defender with a eciggsa sticker on the back vaping away in traffic. Anyone?


----------



## Spydro

Interesting thread. Naturally I'll never see any of you out and about vaping, or you me. But in this city seeing folks vaping in public is very common. I don't know any of them, they don't know me, no nods or waves, but vaping in public is alive and well here.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## skola

Spotted you yesterday, 23 May 2016, around 4:30pm driving a white BMW X5 on William Nicol drive around the Epsom Downs center. Puffing away on what looked like a Subox Mini kit..


----------



## Necropolis

Spydro said:


> Interesting thread. Naturally I'll never see any of you out and about vaping, or you me. But in this city seeing folks vaping in public is very common. I don't know any of them, they don't know me, no nods or waves, but vaping in public is alive and well here.



Aside from at the Vape Cartel shop in Meyersdal I've never see anyone out and about with anything other than a twisp....


----------



## Switchy

I drive/walk (weather dependant) 400m to work. Cape Town, Plattekloof side.
A couple of the people where I work vape. Hardly ever see the old stick-like-twisps here.

Plus it smells amazing....

I know @SamuraiTheVapor is on the forum, but any one NOT working at CC, Happy vaping!


----------



## wiesbang

CPT
Drove behind a lime green Kia yesterday just before 5pm N1 outbound. We both took the Old Oak turn off. Saw you blowing lekker big clouds


----------



## Eti1

soofee said:


> Cape Town, sitting by UWC's robots..through the all the clouds ive accumulated in my bakkie i see a silver vw polo gti infront of with vapors coming out...i roll down my window and hoot, as the guy looks to the back i put my rx out of the window like the scene from titanic and he does the same. Vaping toughts were shared during that split second telepathically. Until we meet again little polo man



Hey bro. This was a long time ago now, but I am pretty sure you saw me. I go by those robots every day and I am indeed a "little polo man". Lol fancy meeting you here..

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kevkev

Lady spotted in a grey Nissan Juke on the M1 southbound at around 16h30 yesterday.


----------



## Michaelsa

Saw you last week on Wellington road chucking plumes out of your golf GTI with tinted windows


----------



## DrSirus-88

Awesome thread. I see tons of people on my travels vaping. Look forward to posting more on here


----------



## Necropolis

kevkev said:


> Lady spotted in a grey Nissan Juke on the M1 southbound at around 16h30 yesterday.



Whereabouts on the M1? 

That may very well have been my girlfriend.


----------



## kevkev

Necropolis said:


> Whereabouts on the M1?
> 
> That may very well have been my girlfriend.



Double decker section?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Necropolis

kevkev said:


> Double decker section?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Was most likely her then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wash

At the pierre van ryneveld total today at 17h19 - 3 gentlemen in 2 white cars! It's a twofer! 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tiaan PTA

PrinceVlad said:


> Anyone driving into Pretoria on Botha Avenue in the morning? And I saw a guy in our estate with a Land Rover Defender with a eciggsa sticker on the back vaping away in traffic. Anyone?


I think you saw the owner of Vape Escape


----------



## Viracocha

Quickly met this dude at Somerset West Mall with the little store outside Ackermans, selling mods, tanks and juice, great idea, regret it that I didn't ask him if he was on this forum. This is a great initiative, I would definitely have bought my juice from him, seeing he is the closest store to my hometown and Curiosity Hut don't stock anything up my atty, unfortunately I'm DIYing now and very happy with my results. But maybe next time I'll support you on a tank or something Mister at the Mall shop... Anybody go past this dude please tell him about our amazing forum, thanx.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## notna

theyettie said:


> I saw you almost a year ago at Retail Crossing in Honeydew. I was really battling to keep on "twisping". I went there with my wife and saw you sitting outside a coffee shop chucking a cloud and thought to myself "there's not a snowball's chance in hell that that came out of a twisp". Seeing you chuck that cloud got me on the internet searching for better vaping equipment as at that stage I was completely oblivious to the fact that there was more to vaping than those pen style devices.
> 
> You made me discover a whole new world bro.
> 
> I don't know who you are, but I thank you from the bottom of my heart!


Kinda like my story.. 

Was driving to work one day after about a month of having started vaping, still had an EWOW mega which I thought was the shizz. I mean I was looking down at those puny twisps. Anyway young chicky pulls up behind me at the traffic light, saw with some satisfaction she's a vaper too, until she took a drag and blew such a cloud I couldnt see her face!

Needless to say, my little e-stick felt kinda limp after that, so I started looking for an upgrade that evening & bought an Ijust2..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## christovape

You work at uti warehouse at bmw head office.... saw you walking and blowing a cloud or 2... next time come say hi!

Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk


----------



## Glytch

Saw you at the Port Shepstone mall while on holiday on the South Coast. You were outside the food court with your family. You were my first. Since moving from my Twisp I had never seen/noticed someone using a proper mod. I will always remember you.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Eti1

Spotted you a couple of days ago, professional/businessman getting out of your car on Tygervalleys upper parking. Gooing clouds from what looked like a black dripbox.

Sent from my LenovoA3300-H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DirtyD

Did a handcheck this morning with guy in a VW Polo Vivo Sedan Silver , shot man we can handcheck every morning on the N7 

And that's why I love vaping and the community, everyones chilled and nice people... We get along and celebrate vaping , and I really have never drive on the road and done a "entjie check"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## mavric69

I see so many vapers in CT driving around.. but nobody seems to even give a nod or tip the hat or what ever dafuq..or maybe its just me #nobodywantstoplaywithme

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

When I was up for the Vape meet a chap in a souped up Golf pulled up next to me in William Nicol and screamed "Vape Nation" on the top of his voice... Made my day! I smiled for a while despite the stupid traffic and taxi drivers driving on the pavement!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## boxerulez

mavric69 said:


> I see so many vapers in CT driving around.. but nobody seems to even give a nod or tip the hat or what ever dafuq..or maybe its just me #nobodywantstoplaywithme


In capetown? Did you actually see the vape or could it have been a maryjane cloud?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## mavric69

boxerulez said:


> In capetown? Did you actually see the vape or could it have been a maryjane cloud?



lokl, that could very well be it... funniest thing happened, me and @Achmat89 driving to work one morning. As we cross a 4 way robot intersection, i chuck a cloud and notice a cop literally hanging out the window shouting "yoh, watte vok is daai"... paying him no nevermind, i carry on driving only to get pulled over a few meters down the road.. cop jumps out of their car, runs toward us, hand on holster and comes to my window.. They thought we were tikking... 

guess thats all the vape attention ill get on the road

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mavric69

Rob Fisher said:


> When I was up for the Vape meet a chap in a souped up Golf pulled up next to me in William Nicol and screamed "Vape Nation" on the top of his voice... Made my day! I smiled for a while despite the stupid traffic and taxi drivers driving on the pavement!



for some reason im picturing this dude being a redneck shouting VAPENATION WHOOOOOOOO *#getturduun*


----------

